# YouTubeTV Guide integration with TiVo Stream 4K



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I saw that this is supposed to be available now but have been unable to get it to work. Has anyone gotten it configured and have any tips. I've not messed with the TS4K, and just tried it and I'm not seeing any option in My Services to configure YouTubeTV.

TiVo Stream 4K gets YouTube TV integration in guide, search - 9to5Google


----------



## rel12561 (Oct 29, 2005)

I got it to work, but it's not intuitive. 

Click the Tivo button on your remote
Go to My services in the side drawer (YTTV was already checked on mine, so I unchecked and backed out)
Went back in and checked it again
Was prompted to sign into YTTV (I was already signed in, but whatever)
Checked the guide nothing
Went through steps 2-3 again and this time it worked.
Keep in mind after this Pluto's Guide is still there but now it's after YTTV's.

I'm still trying to figure out why I can't have YTTV on the Customized Channel Screen when using the Android Home screen, it just vanished. It used to be there and now it's no longer an option. It was pretty convenient to pick up watching things or going directly to networks.


----------

